

Ask HN: I cannot save stories of Hacker News - theodoiko

When i upvote a story, the story in never stored in my saved stories directory.
This has been happening 4 months none for both of my accounts. Any ideas?
======
pg
It's a bug; I'll fix it.

~~~
theodoiko
thank you pg!

------
theodoiko
Has anyone experienced a similar issue?

~~~
never2far
i have this problem too :(

